# Southern NH Hiking Update???



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone been out in Southern NH/Northern MA lately? (i.e. Wapack Trail, Monadnock, Wachusett, Leominster State Park, etc)?  Is it hikeable are still muddy/snowy?  :-?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 19, 2005)

Was on Wachusetts two weeks ago, north side of Mt. had snow, Admin Road had a few spots in the shade, trails near by had some snow.  Bear & Lion Head in CT are snow free per someone in the office.

I hope to get to Morgan & Percival Loop Friday afternoon & can report back on Monday.  (Heading to Kinsmans & Cannonballs Saturday & expect snow, ice & mud.

Check out VFTT for most up to date trail conditions.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2005)

VFTT?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 19, 2005)

My yard and biking trails are solidifying...however the hay fields are still very soggy...

We might make an apperance at North Pack (Miller State Park) in Temple NH this weekend...


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> VFTT?



http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2005)

Was wondering if Views from the top was VFTT  :wink:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 20, 2005)

Indeed VFTT is Views From the Top.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Indeed VFTT is Views From the Top.



Just took a look...still some ice/snow in those parts  :-?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2005)

southern facing trails would likely be in decent shape i'd guess.  i did monadnock last year on the 10th and welch dickey on the 19th both snow free.  this year we got more late season snows, but i'd suspect both should be nearly snow free for this weekend given the last three weeks of warm weather and rain.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 21, 2005)

Post from this week on VFTT  shows Crawford Ridgepole & Welch Dickey to be essentially snow free (meaningful snow might find a patch or two)

I'll report back on Morgan Percival loop early next week, I'll be there Friday 4/22 afternoon


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 25, 2005)

Morgan Percival are virtually snow free, some snow in caves below Percival summit.  Just a tiny bit between peaks


----------



## Vortex (May 5, 2005)

Any suggestion for a hike on Sat in the Waterville Section?  2 to 3 hour mild elevation. Brining my wife and kids. Was going to do Welch Dickey, but don't want to do the rocks if its really wet. Thankx


----------



## Mike P. (May 5, 2005)

Greeley Ponds, little elevation but view up is supposed to be nice, a favorite of friends of mine & others who like water destinations.  Some side trails to pints of interest with views also.  

(planning my first trip past ponds later in May)

Waterville Valley Group (homeowners association maybe) has a bunch of trails to lower destinations, I don't know much about them though.  

If kids are above 9 years old or so, you could go up as high as you feel like on South Tripyramid slide.  Slide is not real difficult, as slides go (it's loose rock on a steep terrain that falling on should be avoided) & should be snow free below it at low elevation & open on slide due to sunshine.  trying to peakbag Middle though would likely find you in snow in the trees up top.

From what I've read on VFTT, you could probably get up Tecumseh trail to point where there is a short side trail to ski slope at about 3,000 feet.  higher than that will find snow & ice.


----------



## Vortex (May 5, 2005)

Greely ponds is a great idea.   Thankx.  I know the trails around the waterfall in Waterville area and we hiked Tecumseth(spelling) last year to much in the rain for my kids. 9 and 11 year olds.  Again thanx.
My wife and I have done the Loop.  We did direct in and back with the kids last year and they liked it.


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2005)

dunno if the snow melted yet, but i bet waterville cascades are looking mighty fine right now.  this was two years ago mid-april.  lots of post holing through snow and high crossings.  i am sure it's all melted by now though.


----------



## Vortex (May 5, 2005)

Steve that was fantastic.  The picutre of you just sitting there taking it in....... wow  I have had lunch there before.  Great shots with lots of water.  That may be the high rain option on Sat.  Really cool thankx for sharing.


----------

